
Curcumin suppression of cytokine release and cytokine storm - iapi
https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Curcumin-suppression-of-cytokine-release-and-storm.-Sordillo-Helson/8447bdc37e389c1927c6e9f7c1d2eed89a9ca0d1
======
cjbenedikt
...provides evidence that curcumin is an unstable, reactive, nonbioavailable
compound and, therefore, a highly improbable lead..."
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.jmedchem.6b00975](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.jmedchem.6b00975)

------
iapi
Just wondering if curcumin can be used in case cytokine storm due to
COVID-2019 are there any trials going on.

